# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 18 سبتمبر 2012 (اخبار و اعممدة)

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ يفتح ملف القمة ويتدرب بقوة


الحضري يدخل روح جديدة وسط اللاعبين


فتح المريخ ملف مباراة الخميس امام الهلال حيث ادى الفريق تدريبا قويا مساء امس بملعبه بامدرمان وقسم الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء اللاعبين في تدريب الامس لمجموعتين .. المجموعة التي لعبت مباراة الاهلي شندي أدت تدريبا خفيفا عبارة عن تفكيك عضلات والمجموعة التي لم تلعب وتلك التي لم تكمل المباراة أخضعت لتدريبات بدنية عنيفة استمرت لفترة طويلة.. وسيواصل الفريق تدريباته استعدادا لمباراة القمة في خواتيم الاسبوع الجاري.. وربما ادى الأحمر مباراة ودية قبل مباراة القمة لإتاحة الفرصة للاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في المباريات السابقة.
وحضر للاستاد قبل بداية التدريب بفترة طويلة كابتن عصام الحضري وقام بإجراء تدريبات لياقة مكثفة ورشاقة رافضا الراحة ومواصلا تحضيراته العنيفة حتى يكون في كامل لياقته البدنية خلال مباريات الفريق المقبلة.. وأكد الحضري على سلوكه الاحترافي العالي وتصميمه على تحقيق انجاز قاري مع الفرقة الحمراء.
من جهة اخرى وجدت مبادرة الحضري الاشادة من جماهير المريخ والجهاز الفني الذي اشاد مرارا وتكرارا بالسلوك الاحترافي لحارس منتخب الفراعنة الذي ساهم في ادخال روح جديدة في السلوك الاحترافي بالقلعة الحمراء
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هتم  موقع الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) على الانترنت برحلة اولتراس  المريخ سيرا على الاقدام من الخرطوم الى شندي ، لمساندة الفريق في مباراته امام الاهلي شندي في الجولة الرابعة من مجموعات كاس الاتحاد الافريقي والتي فاز فيها المريخ بهدف البرازيلي ليما والذي اعلن تاهل المريخ الى نصف النهائي من البطولة الثانية على مستوى الاندية في القارة السمراء وقال الموقع:"أظهر ما يقرب من 100 مشجع للمريخ ولائهم بقطعهم مسافة 100 كيلومترا سيرا على الأقدام من العاصمة الخرطوم إلى مدينة شندي الشمالية الشرقية بدلا من استخدام الحافلات أو السيارات " ، كما افرد موقع  فوكس سبورتس ، واشار الموقع الى ان جمهور المريخ قدم معني جديد للنشيد الاسطوري لنادي ليفربول الانجليزي (you will never walk alone ) وقال الموقع:" جمهور المريخ ترك الحافلات والبصات السفرية وسيارات الاجرة ، وقرر السفر بالاقدام من العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم الى شندي لمسافة 150 كلم ، من اجل مساندة الفريق"
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اطلق لاعبو المريخ على البرازيلي ليما لقبا جديدا هو (ماوكلي) الشخصية التي كانت في مسلسل الكرتون (فتى الادغال) ، ويعود اللقب الى تسريحة الشعر وطريقة الحلاقة التي داوم البرازيلي عليها منذ وصوله للقلعة الحمراء ، وقد درج لاعبو المريخ على اطلاق الالقاب على بعضهم حيث ان اي لاعب في القلعة الحمراء له لقب ينادى به له خلال التدريبات ، من اجل الدعابة والتقارب من بعضهم ، وكان البرازيلي ليما قد سجل هدف المريخ الوحيد امام الاهلي شندي والذي كفل للفرقة الحمراء التاهل الى الدور نصف النهائي من بطولة الكونفيدرالية قبل مباراتين من نهاية مرحلة المجموعات 
واكد ليما خلال التكريم الذي مني به من قبل قطب المريخ على الفادني انه سعيد بان يكون هو من سجل الهدف الحاسم ، واعتبر ليما ان رحلة جماهير المريخ من الخرطوم الى شندي سيرا بالاقدام شي تاريخي ولن ينسى واضاف :"هذا عشق جنوني لنادي المريخ من قبل هذه الجماهير الوفية"
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ:
  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ
  ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻳﺪﻟﻰ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ
  ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ
  ﺣﺸﻮﺩﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﻔﻰ ﻧﻴﺘﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ
  ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ
  ﻭﻳﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻟﻠﻜﺎﺱ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ
  ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺎﺗﺸﻰ ﻭﻟﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ
  ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ
  ﻗﺪﺍﻣﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺒﻮﻥ ﻧﺠﻮ
  ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ
  ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ
  ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ:ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﻌﻴﺶ
  ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍ ﺗﺎﻣﺎ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻮﻧﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺗﻨﺎﻭﻝ
  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﻄﺎﺕ
  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﻔﻰ ﻧﻴﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ
  ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ
  ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺧﺮ ﺑﻔﺮﻗﺘﻬﺎ
  ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ:ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ
  ﻭﺗﺎﻟﻘﻰ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ
  ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻳﺨﻄﻒ ﺍﻻﺿﻮﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ
  ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ
  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺣﺼﺔ
  ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ
  ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻯ ﻻﻓﺖ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ
  ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
  ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺮﺑﻰ ﻓﻰ
  ﻣﻮﻋﺪﻩ
  ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺩﻧﻰ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﻟﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ:ﺣﺎﺭﺱ
  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﻋﻨﺔ:ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻ ﻳﻨﻘﺼﻪ ﺷﺊ
  ﻭﺍﻻﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ
  ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ
  ﺍﺷﺎﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ:ﻟﻴﻤﺎ:ﻩ ﺩﻓﻰ
  ﻓﻰ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﺍﻻﻏﻠﻰ
  ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﻓﻌﻮﻥ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﺮ
  ﺍﻻﺑﺎﺗﺸﻰ:ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻓﻀﻞ ﻓﻰ
  ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ
  ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ
  ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ:ﺍﻟﻒ ﺭﻗﺔ
  ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ
  ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻫﺎﻣﺔ
  ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻣﻮﺳﻰ:ﺟﻴﻞ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ
  ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻭﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
  ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
  ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺑﺸﻨﺪﻯ
  ﻳﺆﻛﺪ:ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻻﻥ ﻋﻦ
  ﺍﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
  ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻳﻌﺪﺑﺎﻟﻘﺘﺎﻝ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
  ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻻﻥ ﻣﻦ
  ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ
  ﺍﻟﺬﺋﺎﺏ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﻨﻘﻄﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ
  ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺎﺭﺓ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ
  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ



*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين شيخ طارق و حسن زيادة
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*طالب بردع كل من تسول له نفسه زرع الفتن ..
 رئيس المريخ السوداني: طموحنا اكبر من الوصول إلى المربع الذهبي وجاهزن لمباراة الهلال

 جمال محمد عبد الله الوالي
 وصف رئيس نادي المريخ السوداني جمال محمد عبد الله الوالي وصول ثلاثة  أندية سودانية لدور المجموعات للبطولة الكونفدرالية بالانجاز بجانب بلوغ  ناديين للمربع الذهبي بالحدث السعيد الذي يتطلب العمل بفاعلية حتى تواصل  كرة القدم السودانية صعودها في المحافل الخارجية.
 
 وقدم رئيس المريخ الذي كان يتحدث للإذاعة الرياضية اليوم التهنئة للقاعدة  الجماهيرية المريخية بتأهل الفريق للمربع الذهبي للبطولة الكونفدرالية  الإفريقية بجدارة واستحقاق كما ثمن مجاهدات مجلس الإدارة واللاعبين والجهاز  الفني ولجنة الكرة وأبان إن إلتفاف المجتمع المريخي بمختلف مكوناته ساهم  بقدر كبير في استدامة الانتصارات.  

 ونفى الوالي وجود أي مفاوضات  مع لاعبين من الهلال مؤكداً إن تركيزهم جهودهم الآن في زيادة الاعتناء  والاهتمام بأمر الفريق واللاعبين حتى يجدوا الأجواء الصالحة التي تساعدهم  لتحقيق الألقاب الداخلية والإفريقية كما نفى وجود أي مفاوضات مع مدرب أهلي  شندي الكوكي وقال لا توجد أسباب لهذه الخطوة نسبة للجهود المضنية التي  يبذلها المدير الفني البرازيلي ريكاردو ومعاونوه. 

 وحول لقاء  القمة يوم الخميس القادم في الدوري السوداني قال رئيس المريخ استعداداتنا  ستتواصل للمباراة المعلنة يوم الخمس القادم حسب البرمجة الصادرة من اللجنة  المنظمة للاتحاد السوداني للعبة والتي لم تخطرنا بتأجيلها , وأضاف ان فريقه  جاهز للنزال إلا انه أشار بوجود آراء أخرى خارج المريخ تطالب بضرورة تأجيل  المباراة لتلعب في وقت لاحق حتى لا يتأثر نجوم الفريقين في حال تعرض أي  منهما للخسارة مع اقتراب موعد مواجهة المنتخب السوداني الأول أمام أثيوبيا  في اللقاء الثاني المؤهل لنهائيات الأمم الإفريقية.

 وحول اتفاق  العملاقين قال رئيس المريخ: "هناك أمور كثيرة تواثقنا عليها واتفقنا حولها  ونحن ملتزمون بجميع المعاهدات قناعة منا بإيجاد تعاون مثالي بين الكبيرين  لان ذلك يسهم في زيادة رقعة الاستقرار على الصعيد الإداري مع الإبقاء على  روح التنافس العنيف والشفيف داخل المستطيل الأخضر وكشف الوالي في حديثه عن  مناشدته (لالتراس) المريخ الجوارح عدم السفر مشيا على الأقدام إلى شندي غير  ان الأنصار فضلوا ان يبعثوا برسالة مهمة للاعبين مفادها لابد من تحمل  الصعاب من اجل زرع الفرح في قلوب الجماهير الوفية".

 وانتقد الوالي  الإعلام الذي أراد ان يحمل ما حدث من الأحداث المؤسفة قبل وأثناء مباراة  المريخ والأهلي شندي أمس لجماهير المريخ بعد الشغب المحدود والذي تضرر منه  عشاق المريخ.

 وقال "سبق لنا مخاطبة الجهات المعنية بالأمر لحسم  مثل هذه الأمور العدائية ومازلنا ننتظر ردع كل من تسول له نفسه زرع الفتن  لان الرياضة تبقى وتظل محبة وإخاء وتعاونا صادقا واعترف في حديثه ان المريخ  الكيان والمنتمين إليه تضرروا كثيرا من هذه الحملات المضللة والعدائية وفي  كل الأحوال لن نسمح بإهدار حقوق المريخ".



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ياشباب وموفقين

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*

الحضري : اهدي التاهل لاولتراس المريخ الذين قطعوا الفيافي حبا.. واتمنى رؤية الدعيع في المنتخب السوداني

في حديثه لموقعة الرسمي

 عقب الفوز الغالى الذى حققه نادى المريخ و الذى ضمن له التأهل الى المربع الذهبى فى المباراة التى جمعت الزعيم  السودانى بنادى اهلى شندى صرح الحارس الدولى عصام الحضرى فى تصريحات خاصة  لموقعه الرسمى انه فى قمة سعادته بالتأهل الى الدور قبل النهائى و انه يشكر  الجماهير الوفية التى آزرت الفريق فى كل الأوقات و بخاصة جماهير جوارح  الألتراس التى قطعت 
 المسافة و التى تزيد عن 700 كم إلى مدينة شندى سيرا على الأقدام لمؤازرة  الفريق و التى عبرت بهذا الموقف عن ان الإنتماء و حب النادى ليس بالأمر  الهين او السهل.

 و قال الحضرى ان اقل شىء استطاع اللاعبين تقديمه الى هذه الجماهير الوفية  هو الصعود الى نصف النهائى و الذى اسعدهم جميعا. و اضاف السد العالى ان  يشكر ايضا زملاؤه فى الفريق على الروح العالية التى قدموها و التى ان  استمرت تضمن للمريخ التتويج بالبطولة بإذن الله. كما شكر الحضرى كلا من  الجهاز الفنى و الإدارى و من خلفهم الدكتور جمال الوالى الذى لم يدخر جهدا  او وقتا فى سبيل تقديم كل الدعم للفريق العريق.

 و قال الحضرى ان الدعيع حارس اهلى شندى قدم مباراة كبيرة و انقذ مرماه من  اهداف محققة و انه يتمنى ان يراه فى صفوف المنتخب السودانى قريبا لأنه  يمتلك إمكانيات هائلة. و اضاف ان بعد المباراة تحدث اليه وواساه على  النتيجة مؤكدا له ان الخانة الثانية للتأهل لا تزال فى الملعب و ما زال  يملك اهلى شندى املا .

 كما هنأ الحضرى زميله البرازيلى ليما صاحب هدف التأهل و الذى احرز الهدف  بإقتدارو تمكن و شارك فى الفاعلية الهجومية على الرغم من كونه مدافع مما  اثمر عن الهدف الغالى.

 و شدد الحضرى ان جل ما احزنه هو الشغب الذى حدث فى المدرجات قرابة نهاية  المباراة و إصابة 8 من جمهور المريخ و انه سيحاول ان يعرف الأشخاص المصابين  و يزورهم فى المستشفى .

 و فى ختام حديثه جدد الحضرى شكره للجميع جمهورا و فريقا و إدارة و قال انه  لا يستطيع ان يعد بكأس الكونفيدرالية و لكنه يعد ان يقدم افضل ما لديه  لجمهور المريخ فى الفترة القادمة و سيسعى للكأس الغالية بروح عالية مقاتلة.



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*

محمد الطيب : تأهل المريخ طبيعي ومتوقع وارشحه للقب 

 تحدث المدرب المعروف محمد الطيب عن تأهل المريخ للمربع الذهبي قبل انتهاء  جولات المجموعات بمرحلتين وما هي الجونب الايجابية التي ظهرت في مستوى  المريخ ومكنته من تحقيق نتائج طيبه قائلا : اولا تأهل المريخ الي مرحلة دور  الاربعة طبيعي جدا وهو من الاندية المرشحه بقوه للحصول على اللقب خاصه  وانه يتمتع بتجارب كبيرة جدا في هذه المنافسة لذا لا يمكن ان يتم استبعاده  من الترشيحات .. ولكن اذا نظرنا الي التاهل من الناحية الفنية والتكتيك  الذي اختاره ريكاردو  للوصول الي هذه المرحلة نجد ان البرازيلي اعتمد بشكل كبير علي اللعب  التجاري البحت واختلف اداءه كثيرا ما بين مباريات الدوري وبطولة  الكونفدرالية واعتقد ان معه الف حق البرازيلي نجح في تحقيق افضل النتائج من  المباريات التي خاضها ووصل الي مرحلة متقدمه جدا واحترم كل خصومه دون فرز  فالمباريات التي لعبها داخل وخارج ملعبه اكدت انه يعرف عمله تماما وامس  الاول لعب المريخ بحذر كبير امام خصم عنيد يرغب في الفوز واعتمد البرازيلي  على تقفيل المساحات في وجه لاعبي الاهلي والانتشار لحظة استلام الكرة  والارسال الطويل خلف المدافعين ونجح في حسم المباراة لصالحه وهنا في  الخرطوم امام الاهلي نفسه انقلب الاداء بشكل ملحوظ ولعب المريخ بشكل هجومي  اكثر فاعلية من مباراة امس لأن المباراة داخل ملعبه والفوز بها مهم وبالفعل  وفق في التسجيل والفوز بهدفين دون رد وامام الهلال  في مباراة تعد خارج ملعب المريخ كانت نظرة الجهاز الفني للمريخ ثاقبه ولم  يجازف بالهجوم علي حساب الدفاع او العكس ولعب بتوازن كبير جدا بين  المنطقتين وخرج بتعادل غالي جدا واعتقد ان الفوز الذي حققه المريخ في اولى  مبارياته امام انتر كلوب لو كان ذو اهمية كبيره جدا بالنسبة لفريق يريد  الوصول الي نهائي المنافسة واللعب على الكأس وبالتالي ريكاردو حاليا اغلق  صفحة اللعب التجاري وارى ان بأمكانه الان ان يلعب بحرية اكبر وان يعلن عن  اوراقة الفنيه في المباراتين المتبقيتين امام الهلال وانتر كلوب .



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*

بهدوء
 كونفدرالية الالتراس !
 عمت الفرحة والبهجة كل انصار المريخ  فى الداخل والخارج على الفوز والصعود المباشر لنصف النهائى الافريقي قبل  جولتين من ختام دورى المجموعات وهو انجاز يحسب للاعبين ومدربهم وللجماهير  التى لم تقصر فى اداء الواجب وركبت الصعاب والمستحيل وتحملت الاذى والضرب  والحصب بالحجارة من اجل ان يكون لها نصيب فى هذا الانجاز الذى يمثل ضربة  البداية لمرحلة قادمة اكثر صعوبة وشراسة على اللاعبين وتحتاج للمزيد من  الصبر والجهد حتى يأتى التتويج بجدارة يستحقها المريخ بفضل نتائجه  الايجابية التى اختصرت عليه الطريق قبل الاخرين فى الوصول الى نصف النهائى  رغم قوة المنافسة وشراستها وحساسيتها العالية بين ثلاثة اندية من بلد واحد  ,, فاذا كان هذا الفوز الغالى قد استقبلته جماهير المريخ  بهذه الفرحة الكبيرة التى انست الجميع المضايقات والتصرفات غير الرياضية  من بعض المتفلتين المندسين وسط جماهير شندى المضيافة , الا انه يبقى لهذا  الانتصار اثره النفسى والمعنوى الكبير على شباب الالتراس الذين تحملوا مشقة  السفر بالاقدام لاكثر من مائة كيلو مترا فى بادرة غير مسبوقة وتمثل اعظم  قيم الوفاء والاخلاص والعشق العميق لناديهم المريخ , فهم الاكثر سعادة من  بين جماهير المريخ بهذا الانتصار طالما ان اللاعبين لم يخذلوهم بعد هذا  المشوار الطويل وماتعرضوا له من ارهاق بدنى وذهنى من محطة المغادرة فى  امدرمان مرورا بطريق التحدى وحتى الوصول الى مدينة شندى وماصاحب ذلك ايضا  من ضغط نفسى وعصبى كبير من جراء الاداء المرعب والمخيف الذى قدمه فتية  الاهلى وماشكلوه من تهديد على مرمى الحضرى على مدار الشوطين وسيل الفرص  التى ضاعت من تحت اقدامهم او تلك التى تصدى لها عصام الحضرى ومن امامه نجوم  ( الترسانة الدفاعية ) الذين تحملوا العبء الاكبر من الضغط ونجحوا فى  امتصاصه وترويضه حتى جاء الفرج على قدم ليما ليحسم النتيجة ويهدى المريخ  فوزا نحسبه بستة نقاط كاملة وليس ثلاثة فقط لانه قفز بالمريخ جولتين وعبر  به مباشرة الى نصف النهائى الغالى ,, ولهذا من الواجب ان يهدى الجميع هذا  الانتصار لجوارح المريخ الذين اثروا على انفسهم ان يؤازروا اللاعبين  ويقدموا لهم الاف الجرعات المعنوية من خلال هذه الرحلة الشاقة التى اثارت  مخاوف رئيس النادى جمال الوالى وهو يقدم الرجاء بعد الرجاء حتى يتنازل شباب  الالتراس عن الفكرة ولكن فى النهاية انتصرت روح الشباب وتبددت مخاوف  الجميع ليعتلي هؤلاء الشباب مع المريخ نصف النهائى ويشاركوه فرحته برحلة  برية ستظل خالدة فى الاذهان ومسجلة باسمهم فى تاريخ المريخ الزاخر دوما  بمثل هذه التضحيات الجميله على مر الاجيال , فالتهنئة لهؤلاء الشباب  والتحية لهم وعقبال ان يحتفلوا بالانجاز الكبير الذى اضحى على الابواب  ويحتاج فقط من اللاعبين ان يتحلوا بروح الالتراس لمواجهة مباريات المرحلة  القادمة فى نصف النهائى حتى يعانقوا اللقب باذن الله .  
 القمة واثارها السالبة !
 قال الاخ اسامه عطا المنان امين خزينة الاتحاد العام بان مباراة القمة بين  المريخ والهلال فى الدورى الممتاز قائمة فى موعدها بعد غد الخميس وان  اللجنة المنظمة لم تفكر فى تاجيلها كما ان ايا من الناديين لم يتقدم بطلب  للجنة لتعديل الموعد المحدد !! حديث الاخ اسامه يعنى ان المسؤولين فى  الاتحاد العام متمسكون ببرنامج الدورى دون اى اعتبار لموقف الناديين فى  البطولة الافريقية كما ان ادارتى الناديين وتحديدا مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ  المستضيف لهذه المباراة لم يضعوا فى الاعتبار مايمكن ان تفرزه هذه المباراة  من اثار سالبة وضغوط اعلامية اذا ماخسرها الفريق فى هذا التوقيت الذى  يفترض ان يخصصه كله لتهيئة اللاعبين وابعادهم عن اى ضغوط حتى موعد مباراتى  نصف النهائى مع الاكتفاء بمباراة القمة القادمة فى ختام دورى المجموعات ,,  عموما طرحنا راينا فى هذا الموضوع من اجل مصلحة الناديين ومصلحة الكرة  السودانية لادراكنا بان مباريات القمة حتى لو كانت ودية لاتنتهى باطلاق  صافرة النهاية انما تظل زوبعة تشغل الجميع وتاخذ من وقتهم فى مساجلات  ومعارك اعلامية قد تقصر او تطول !
 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
لدغة عقرب النعمان



 صح النوم وزارة الشباب والرياضة

 حلقة-1- 



 واحدة من اهم مسببات التدهور فى الرياضة عامة وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص  باعتبارها اللعبة التى تعنى بها الدولة لجماهيريتها ان الدولة مغيبة وليتها  فى الحقيقة مغيبة لانها فى واقع الامر موجودة فيما لا يستوجب وجودها  وغائبة عن ما يحق لها الوجود فيه لهذا لا امل فى ان تعالج ازمة كرة القدم  مالم تعرف الدولة اين يتعين عليها ان تكون موجودة وان تبتعد عن ما لايحق له  ان توجد فيه ولكن مين يقدر يقول واذا قال من يسمع.؟

 اساسيات ثلاث تحكم الرياضة فى الدرجة الاولى منها السيادة للدستور الذى  يصدر بموجبه القانون الذى ينشا بموجبه النشاط الرياضى و الفيفا تحديدا بحكم  انك اذا لم تحترم لوائها لن يكون لك وجودا معغترفا به دوليا اذا كنا  معنيين بكرة القدم وياتى فى الدرجة الثانية الاساس الثالث وهو النظام  الاساسى للاتحاد والذى يفترض ان ياتى متوافقا مع قانون الدولة واللائحة  الدولية ومتى تحقق التوافق بين قانون الدولة واللائحة الدولية ومتى جاء  النظام الاساسى للاتحاد بما يحفظ التواذن بين الاثنين فان كرة القدم موعودة  بالاستقرار والتطور لان كل صاحب حق اخذ حقه . 

 لهذا يتعين علينا ان نتوقف عند محطة كل من هذه الاساسيات الثلاث لنعرف ما لها وما عليها :

 1- الدولة هى صاحبة الحق والسلطة فى صياعة النظام الرياضى لانها هى  المسئولة عن الهيكل الذى تقوم عليه الرياضة ولكن يتعين عليها بعد ان تمارس  سلطتها فى هيكلة الرياضة وصياغة التنظيم الرياضى بما يحقق اهدافها وهى  تطوير الراضة ورفع اسم الدولة عاليا فى المحافل الدولية فانها ملزمة ان  تخضع هذا الهيكل للائحة للفيفا وتضمن للهيكل الذى اعتمدته استقلاليته  واهليته بما يحقق التناسق بين الدولة والفيفا بما لا يمثل اى تغول لاى جهة  ولكن الحقيقة المؤسفة فى السودان ان الدولة عبر تاريخ كرة القدم لم نشهد  لها وجودا فى صياغة الهيكل الرياضى فلقد تخات عن مسئوليتها وسلطتها  واستسلمت لهيكل نشا عشوائيا كالنبت الشيطانى منذ عهد الانجليزولم تحدد  استراتيجيتها لتؤسس لهيكل يتوافق وهذه الاستراتيجية وفى الوقت الذى تخلت  فيه عن اختصاصها المعترف به رسميا ولا تملك اى جهة محلية او دولية ان تنزعه  عنها فانها انتصرفت للتدخل فبما لايحق لها التدخل فيه والذى هو من اختصاص  الفيفا لهذا ظلت فى صدام مع الفيفاومع التنظيم الرياضى فى حالة كرة القدم

 . هذا الواقع المؤسف غيب الدولة ومكن التنظيم الرياضى العشوائى الذى اثبت  فشله فى ان يحقق اى استراتيجية رياضية سواء فى رفع اسم السودان عالميا او  فى التربية الاخلاقية مكنه من ان يصبح هو الذى يعلو الدولة بعد ان صادر  عنها سلطتها واقحمها فى صراعات معه فيما لا يحق لها التدخل فيه لتصبح هى  الاضعف فكانت المحصلة هذا التردى الذى يتضاعف حتى بلغ ذروته من الفشل فى كل  مناحيه الذى فرض على كرة القدم ان ان يعلوها النظام الاساسى العشوائى الذى  لم يخطط له احد والذة ولد(بروس) كما قال عنه رحمة الله عليه ابوالعائلة  حتى اصبح الاتحاد اعلى سلطة من الدولة واصبحت له الحاكمية فيما هو حق  الدولة ولم يعد يصدر اى قانون للدولة الا وهو خاضع لهيكل يحكم الرياضة حتى  اصبحت الدولة لجهله تحت وهم انه لايحق لها ان تعيد النظر فى الهيكل الخرب  وها هو اخر قانون للرياضة لسنة 2003 يصدر وهو يسير على نفس النهج لكل  القوانين التى صدرت وسيكون هذا حال اى قانون ياتى بعده ما لم تتدرك اللجنة  اين هى موجودة فى التنظيم الرياضى حيث جاء فيه فى المادة 12(انشاء  الاتحادات الرياضية واختصاصاتها9ما يلى:

 12-(ينشا وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون والوائح ونظم التاسيس الصادرة بموجبه اتحاد رياضى واحد لكل نشاط رياضى لادارته على نطاق القطر)

 هذا يؤكد انه ليس هناك اتحاج ينشأ الا بقرار من الدولة وبقانون ولكن انتظروا ما ذا يقول القانون فى الفقرة التالية من المادة
 12-2يحدد النظام الاساسى طريقة تكوين كل من الجمعية العغمومية للاتحاد الرياضى وطريقة حلها واختصاصاتها ) الخ

 هنا العجب فقد افرغت هذه الفقرة الدولة من اختصاصها وهى تشير لان النظام  الاساسى هو الذى يحدد وتجاهل القانون ان الدولة هى التى تحدد الهيكل الذى  يقوم عليه النظام الاساسى ثم تلزمه بان يتوافق مع الفيفا ليحظى باعترافها  ولهذا السبب بقى الهيكل العشوائى ليصادر حق الدولة وحق الفيفا سواء ويكفى  ان الفيفا نفسها تلاحق الاتحاد ليتوافق نظامه مع لوائحها اما الدولة فمحلك  سر ولا يزال حافل بمخالفات لوائحها لنجد اننا امام حالة شاذة فالاتحاد  يصادر حق الدولة ويحتمى بالفيفا لجهل الدولة ويحتمى بالدولة ليصادر حق  الفيفا لان الفيفا تحترم له سلطانه ولا تحسب ان ما يصدر عنه رغم انف الدولة  ليصبح هو امبراطورية قائمة لذاتها فوضوية فاشلة بكل المعايير

 لهذا نرى كل القوانين التى صدرت تعترف تلقائيا بالنظام الاساسى الذى لم  تخطط له او تقرره الدولة والذى بقى على حاله منذ صدر لاول مرة فى مطلع  الخمسينانت ليبقى النظام حاكما حتى ترسخت قناعات لدى الرياضيين ان الدولة  لا تملك ان تعيد النظر فى النظام الاساسى بما لها من سلطة فى هيكلة الرياضة  بالتالى فقدت الدولة حقها فى هيكلة الرياضة وان تجرأت للتفكير فى ذلك  ولضعفها المتواصل تواجه بمعركة غير مبررة رافعة شعار الاهلية والاهلية براء  من من هذه البدعة فاهلية للهيكل ولكنها ليست التى تصتع الهيكل والا لكان  الهيكل الرياضى للاتحاد على شكل واحد فى كل العالم لا يتغير وهذا غير  صحيحلان الاهلية واحدة فى اوربا وافريقيا واسيا فلماذا تختلف الهياكل ان  كان هذا الادعاء صحيحا. 

 لهذا السبب ينفرد السودان بظاهرة غريبة حيث انه وبالرغم من ان دستورا  فيدراليا صدر يحكم الدولة وان هذا الدستور لم يهمل الرياضة عندما امن على  استفلاليتها فاعطى الفيفا حقها الذى تلزم به الدول الاعضاء ولكنه فى نفس  الوقت اعاد النظر فى الهيكل بل فصل فيها بشكل قاطع بين النشاط المحلى على  مستوى الولايات والنشاط القومى الذى يشرف على اللعلاقات الخارجية وهو الذى  يرتبط بالفيفا فبالرغم من ذلك بقى الهيكل الرياضى والنظام الاساسى الذى  يعبر عنه باقيا وخالدا رغم انف الدستورورغم الفيفا لان الدولة لم تجرؤ على  وضع الدستور موضع التنفيذ فى الرياضة حتى اصبح حبرا على ورق لاقيمة له 

 . والى مزيد من التفصيل فى الحلقة القادمة بعد ان التقت الفيفا والدستور فى محطة واحدة.
 




 





*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*  


كلام فى ال 
 طارق أحمد المصطفى 
 مفوضية أمان ما ليها أمان !!
 تحدث الفصل الخامس من قانون هيئات الشباب الرياضة للعام 2003 عن إنشاء  المفوضية الإتحادية لتسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة وحددت المادة واحد وعشرين  إختصاصاتها وسلطاتها وأبرزها الفقرة ( ج ) التى تنص على مراقبة هيئات  الشباب والرياضة للتأكد من إلتزامها بأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة  بموجبه فى إدارة شؤونها ومراجعة حساباتها وصرف أموالها ثم الفقرة ( د )  والتى تنص على تكوين لجان تحقيق إدارية متى كان ذلك مناسبا للمخالفات التى  ترتكبها أى من هيئات الشباب والرياضة والأفراد التابعين لها بالمخالفة  لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه .. ولكن وضح من خلال المتابعة  والمراقبة أن المفوضية ألتى يجلس على قمتها المفوض العام اللواء شرطة مامون  مبارك أمان بعيده كل البعد عن تطبيق قانون الرياضة ولا تحمى المال العام  وحتى لانطلق الأحكام جزافا نسرد لكم وقائع إشكالية الإتحاد السودانى لرفع  الأثقال التى بطرف المفوضية ونترك فيها الحكم لوزير الرياضة فهو المسؤول  فيها وحده أمام المولى عز وجل لأنه المكلف بأمر الرياضة والتكليف يا سيدى  الفاضل أمانة ويوم القيامة خزى وندامة ، سيدى الوزير تقدم إتحاد رفع  الأثقال بشكوى رسمية لكم فى منتصف مارس الماضى ضد شخص بعينه كان يتولى  منصبا فى هذا الإتحاد وتتلخص الشكوى فى وجود مخالفات مالية إدارية وقد  وجهتم المفوضية الإتحادية بمتابعة هذا الموضوع بحسب إختصاصاتها وأصدرت  المفوضية قراراها رقم ( 11) إستنادا على المادة ( 21 ) ج د من قانون هيئات  الشباب والرياضة بتشكيل لجنة لمراجعة حسابات الإتحاد السودانى لرفع الأثقال  يعمل به من تاريخ صدوره واللجنة مكونة من أحمد عبد القادر رئيسا وعضوية  المقدم عادل ساتى وحاتم الليلى وعبد الحى سليمان مقررا وتختص بمراجعة أموال  الإتحاد ولها الحق فى الإطلاع على أى مستندات مالية فى الإتحاد وترفع  تقريرها خلال شهر واحد فقط . ورقم أن القرار واضح إلا أن المفوضية ولجنة  تحقيقها التى كونتها والتى إستمعت الى جميع أطراف القضية ظلت فى حالة  مماطلة منذ منتصف مارس دون تصدر أى قرار رغم الملاحقات الشفاهية والكتابية  من مقدمى الشكوى ألذين لم يجدوا أى رد مقنع من المفوضية وهذا أمر قد أثار  الشكوك كثيرا فى حيادية مفوضية أمان التى أصبحت فى ظل ما نراه من واقع  أمامنا ( ماليها أمان ) وإعتبرها البعض أنها تميل لصالح جهة معينة فى هذه  القضية ، سيدى الوزير تأخر المفوضية المريب والمثير للشكوك فى إصدار نتائج  لجنة التحقيق أثر فى أداء الإتحاد بعد أن رفضت العديد من الجهات والمؤسسات  دعمه بعد علمها بوجود شبهة مخالفات مالية وألذى أدى بدوره الى تعطيل النشاط  و مصالح العباد من القائمين على أمر الإتحاد ألذين أصبحوا ( زبائن )  دائمين فى أقسام الشرطة والمحاكم وتأثرت مستويات اللاعبين واللاعبات بسبب  توقف النشاط .. سيدى الوزير الى متى تظل المفوضية هذه بعيدة من القانون  وألذى على ما يبدو أنه فى إجازة مفتوحة ففى إنتخابات رفع الأثقال إعتمدت  مشاركة النيل الأبيض ( بمكالمة تلفونية ) بعيدا عن المستندات وفى الجمعيات  العمومية لعدد كبير من الإتحادات كنا حضورا فيها يتم تأجيل مناقشة خطاب  الميزانية لعدم جاهزيته علما بأن موعد الجمعية العمومية يكون معروفا من قبل  ثلاث سنوات وضعف المفوضية فى هذه الجزئية دعوة صريحة للفساد المالى وفى  إنتخابات ألعاب القوى ظهر مدير الرياضة حضورا فى الجمعية العمومية منذ  بدايتها حتى نهايتها دون أى صفة مما أعتبره البعض تأثيرا فى الإنتخابات وفى  الدراجات وتنس الطاولة لازال التساؤل الكبير عن الكيفية التى تم بها  إستثناء رئيسى الإتحاد لفترة ثالثة وأهل اللجنة الأولمبية حتى الآن لم  يعقدوا جمعيتهم العمومية العادية ألتى كان من المفترض أن تعقد فى 2011 ونحن  على مشارف عقد جمعيتهم العمومية الإنتخابية بعد أقل من ( 50 ) يوم !!! هذه  مجرد أمثلة ونؤكد أننا فى موضوع رفع الأثقال هذا سنوالى نشر المستندات  التى توضح حجم الفساد المالى والإدارى تباعا حتى نوضح للرأى العام الحقائق  ونملكها له رغم أنف مفوضية أمان التى أصبح لا أمان لها !! 
 أخيرا شكر بلاحدود لكل من إتصل بنا من الزملاء الصحافيين وأعضاء الإتحادات  الرياضية ونؤكد لهم أن معركتنا ضد آكلى المال العام من أمثال ( كبسور )  وأزياله وأذنابه من العطالة والفاقد التربوى ومن شايعه من أنصاف الصحافيين  والصحافيات قد بدأت !!
 
 




 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

قطوف 
ابراهيم باترا
هيبة يا المريخ – هيبة يا النجمة .

نجح المريخ في بلوغ نصف نهائي بطولة كاس الاتحاد الافريقي (الكونفدرالية)  واعلن عن نفسه مبكراً بحصوله على النقطة العاشرة من فك النمر الشنداوي  الثائر وحافظ على فرصه لدعم الجوية القارية التي حققها رفاق ابوعنجة وسامي  عام 1989  وتحقيق لقب قاريء يضاف الى اللقب الاغلى والاوحد في تاريخ  الاندية السودانية .
قدم المريخ مباراة تكتيكية بنجاح عالي امام فريق مغامر ومشاكس فعل كل شيء  من اجل ان ينتصر لكنه اصطدم بفريق يعرف من اين تؤكل الكتوف وكيف تحقق  الانتصارات .
تأهل المارد الاحمر الى نصف نهائي الكونفدرالية حدث مهم يستحق الاحتفاء  ولكن ليس بالدرجة التي تجعلنا نتناسى ما تبقى من الموسم ونحن مقبلون على  مواجهة مصيرية امام الهلال بعد ثلاثة ايام فقط .
الف مبروك لمجلس الادارة والنجوم والجهاز الفني والاداري والجماهير الحمراء  ومعاً نلتف حول الفريق للملحمة المقبلة التي تهمنا كثيراً والفوز فيها  يعني لنا الكثير المثير .
لعب نجوم المريخ مباراة كبيرة امام فريق ليس بالصغير واستطاعوا ان يخرجوا  بالمباراة الى بر الامان وجولة شندي انتهت باعلان تأهل الفريق لمربع الذهب  والان حان وقت الاهتمام بمباراة الهلال .
امس الاول لعب البرازيلي بتكتيك عالي وطريقة لعب متوازنة واستحق التهنئة على الانضباط التكتيكي والفوز الغالي .
بدأت ماكينة  ريكاردو تعمل بمساعدة قوية من الديسكو وجبرة ونتمنى ان يتواصل  العمل الفني الرائع للبرازيلي في مقبل المواجهات لنحتفل بمزيد من  الانتصارات .
ليما اثبت انه اضافة كبيرة للدفاع وللهجوم .. لعب بحماس وتركيز وبرود فكان واحد من ابرز رجال المباراة .
يستحق البرازيلي الانيق اعتذار صريح من كل الاقلام التي توقعت فشله قبل ان يلامس المستديرة وهاهو يؤكد علو كعبه .
ليما لاعب كبير بمعنى الكلمة – صنع الفارق في لقاء الانتر بالصناعة وقاد  فريقه للفوز على الاهلي .. في اربع مباريات صنع البرازيلي هدف واحرز اخر  واستحق الاشادة من الجميع .
المريخ اول من تأهل للمجوعات واول من ترقى لمربع الذهب وباذن الله سيحصد الذهب في ختام عرس الكونفدرالية .
سيستعيد المريخ خدمات الطاهر الحاج ووارغو واديكو والامير كمال واكرم وسيكون وضعه مختلف في نصف النهائي .
سيدخل مارد افريقيا الصعب دور الاربعة بكامل فرسانه عدا المصاب راجي وستكون فرصته كبيرة في الحصول على اللقب .
ما بدر من جماهير شندي غير مقبول ولا يشبه اخلاق اهل شندي .. من اعتدوا على  جماهير المريخ من شندي بغض النظر ان كانوا اهلاوية او هلالاب وهذا يسيء  لدار جعل .
في مباراة الذهاب حضر اقل من 1000 مشجع لمساندة الاهلي وجدوا معاملة راقية  ولم يعتدي عليهم احد ، بل اعتدوا هم على نجوم المريخ واصابوا الحضري ..  المريخ يتعرض للضرب بملعبه وخارجه .
الف مبروك التاهل لمربع الذهب والفرح القادم يوم الخميس بالقلعة الحمراء في بطولة الدوري الممتاز .
المريخ في الميدان والضرب بالمليان .. مرة اباتشي ومرة سامبا ومرة ملك .. الاحمر لا يعتمد على لاعب واحد ليحقق انتصاراته .
خلاصة القول .. المريخ الكبير يسبق الجميع و يتأهل لمربع الذهب 


 0   |     0   |    

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*



 هيبة يا المريخ – هيبة يا النجمة .
تسلم عسلاوي كسلاوي

*

----------


## أسعد محجوب

*شكراً طارق حامد
شكراً حسن زيادة
لا عدمناكم
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مشكورين على الابداع 
*

----------


## حريري

*مشكورين وتسلموا للصفوة 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ﺍﻭﻑ ﺳﺎﻳﺪ:ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ
 *ﻧﺠﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ
 ﻣﻄﺐ ﺩﺍﺭﺟﻌﻞ ﻭﺣﻘﻘﺖ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ
 ﻭﺍﻧﺘﺰﻋﺖ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻋﻨﻮﺓ ﻭﺍﻗﺘﺪﺍﺭﺍ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
 ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻻﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻴﺪﺓ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ
 ﻣﻼﺣﻢ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ.
 *ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺣﺬﺭﺍ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺊ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺍﻓﻘﺪﻫﺎ ﻣﺘﻌﺘﻬﺎ
 ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺘﻴﻦ ﺑﺬﻟﺘﺎ ﺟﻬﺪﺍ ﻣﻘﺪﺭﺍ
 ﻭﺳﻌﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﻤﻨﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ
 ﻳﺮﻳﺢ ﺍﻻﻋﺼﺎﺏ ﻭﻻﺣﺖ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ
 ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺿﺎﻋﺖ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻘﺔ
 ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ.
 *ﻧﺎﺧﺬ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﻳﻜﺎﺭﺩﻭ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺩﻯ
 ﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺪﻓﻊ
 ﺑﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻗﻮﻯ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ
 ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺳﻠﻤﻨﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﺷﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ
 ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻓﻜﻼﺗﺸﻰ ﻻ ﻳﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ
 ﺑﻄﺊ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺿﻌﻴﻔﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ
 ﻣﺠﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻌﻴﻦ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ
 ﺑﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ.
 *ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﺗﺘﻔﺠﺮ
 ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻰ ﻭﻇﻴﻔﺔ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﺍﻻﻟﻌﺎﺏ
 ﻻﻧﻪ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻤﺮﺭ ﻭﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ
 )ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻨﻴﺔ(ﻭﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﻫﻮﺍﻳﺔ
 )ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺟﻴﺤﺔ(
 *ﻟﻮ ﺍﺷﺮﻙ ﺭﻳﻜﺎﺭﺩﻭﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻰ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﻔﻆ ﺑﺮﻣﻀﺎﻥ
 ﻋﺠﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻓﻰ
 ﻭﻇﻴﻔﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ
 ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺟﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﻘﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻃﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﺻﺎﺑﻌﻨﺎ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ.
 *ﺟﻌﻞ ﺭﻳﻜﺎﺭﺩﻭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺗﻌﻴﺶ ﻭﺿﻌﺎ
 ﺻﻌﺒﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻴﻊ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ
 ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 70 ﻣﻤﺎ ﺍﺩﺧﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺨﻮﻑ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻮﺗﺮ ﻓﻰ ﻧﻔﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ..ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ
 ﻣﻦ ﺭﻳﻜﺎﺭﺩﻭﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻄﻦ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻻ ﻳﺠﺎﺯﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻌﺐ
 ﺑﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ.
 *ﺍﺟﻤﻞ ﻣﺎﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ
 ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻮﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻬﻨﺎ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻃﻮﻳﻼ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﺭﺻﻴﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻰ
 ﻋﺸﺮﺓﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺑﻨﺎﺕ ﺣﻔﺮﺓ ﻛﺮﻗﻢ ﻳﺼﻌﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻭﺿﻤﻦ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﺢ
 ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻛﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﻫﻠﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ.
 *ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺩﺍﺭﺟﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻴﺪﺓ ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺳﺤﻖ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻧﺘﺮ ﻛﻠﻮﺏ
 ﺑﺸﻨﺪﻯﻮﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻰ ﻫﻴﻦ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﺧﻠﻴﻪ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ.
 *ﺍﻟﺨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺓ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﺗﺎﺗﻰ ﻓﻰ ﻟﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻕ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻤﻮﻡ ﻭﻓﻰ ﺳﺒﺎﻗﻨﺎ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ
 ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻡ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﺴﺐ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻ ﻳﻠﻐﻰ
 ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ
 ﻭﺍﻋﺠﺒﻨﻰ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﺎﺭﺱ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﻮﺏ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﺴﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺗﻠﺔ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺍﺭﻫﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻧﺼﺢ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺍﺳﻠﻮﺑﻪ
 ﻳﺠﻤﻊ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻄﺒﻊ
 ﻓﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﺩﻯ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺷﻜﻠﻪ ﻛﺪﺍ
 )ﻭﻟﺪﻧﺎ(
 *ﻭﻓﻰ ﻟﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻕ ﺍﺑﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻫﺎﺝ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺝ
 ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻰ ﺍﻭﺳﻮﻧﻮ ﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﺪ ﻳﺤﺠﺰ
 ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻩ ﻓﻰ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺠﺪﺍﺭﺓ
 ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻕ.
 *ﺍﻫﻨﺊ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ
 ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺯﻭﻧﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻗﺎﻝ
 ﺣﺪﻳﺜﺎ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﻨﻄﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ
 ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺒﻦ ﻯ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﺎ
 ﻗﻮﻳﺎ ﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺑﺒﺴﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﺑﻘﻠﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ
 ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﺍ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻮﻥ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ.
 *ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﻔﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻣﻮﺍﺗﻴﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ
 ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻟﻤﺼﺎﺣﺒﺔﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﺭﺍﺩ ﺧﻄﻒ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﻌﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ
 ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ.
 *ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﻘﻠﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ
 ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ16ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻭﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺗﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻃﺎﻧﻰ ﻫﻤﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﺘﺮ ﻛﻠﻮﺏ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﺭﺿﻪ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩﻩ.
 *ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻌﻴﺸﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻻﻥ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ,ﺑﻞ ﻻﺑﺪ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﻭﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ
 ﺟﺮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ
 ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺠﺎﺑﻪ ﺑﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻮﻥ
 ﺑﻌﺪ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﻦ)ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ( ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩﻩ ﺑﺎﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ.
 ﺍﻥ ﺳﺎﻳﺪ
 *ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻛﻞ ﺻﺒﺢ ﻳﺜﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﺴﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﻫﻦ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺘﺎﻗﻰ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﺸﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ.
 *ﺍﺳﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺤﻖ
 ﺍﻻﺷﺎﺩﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﺒﺬﻟﻪ
 ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ.
 *ﺍﻧﻘﺬ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﺤﻘﻖ ﺟﺴﺪﺑﻪ
 ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﻦ ﺷﻜﻞ ﻟﻮﺣﺪﻩ ﺗﺮﺳﺎﻧﺔ
 ﺗﻜﺴﺮﺕ ﻋﻨﺪﻫﺎ ﻛﻞ ﻃﻤﻮﺣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ.
 *ﻛﺪﻧﺎ ﻧﻔﺸﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ
 ﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻛﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﺒﺎﺀ ﻣﻌﺎﻭﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺫﻟﻰ ﻭﻣﺠﺬﻭﺏ ﺣﻤﻴﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ
 ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﻓﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ
 ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ )ﺿﺮﺏ ﻟﺴﺘﻚ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﻣﻰ(ﻗﺒﻞ
 ﻣﺤﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﺎﺵ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺑﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻳﻖ
 ﻣﺠﺬﻭﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺐ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻴﺮ ﻫﻤﺴﺖ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﺫﻥ ﻫﻤﺪﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﻝ:ﺳﻨﺼﻞ ﺑﻌﺪﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ.
 *ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻧﻮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻋﺪ
 ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﺼﻔﻮﺓ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻭﻣﻨﻴﺮ ﺯﻣﺮﺍﻭﻯ
 ﻭﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﺑﻮﺷﻌﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻧﻤﻴﺮﻯ ﺷﻠﺒﻰ
 ﻭﺯﺍﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻟﻮﻻﻫﻢ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻧﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ.
 *ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻮﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻀﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻮﺩﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ.
 *ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺧﺒﺮﻛﺎﻥ.
 *ﻭﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﻻﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ .
 *ﺯﻫﺎﻧﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ:ﻛﺎﻥ ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻮﺩﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ
 ﺗﺘﻤﺸﻰ.
 *ﻗﺪﺍﻣﻚ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻮﻥ ﺑﻴﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺦ ﻭﺍﺗﻌﺸﻰ.
 *ﻫﻞ ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﻓﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺟﻌﻞ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﺮﺓ؟
 *ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻚ ﻳﺎ ﻛﻮﻛﻰ:ﻻﺗﺮﺧﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻡ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ!!
 *ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻞ ﺍ ﻓﺎﺭﺱ ﻭﻓﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﺩﺍﺭﺟﻌﻞ
 ﺣﺎﻟﻔﻴﻦ ﻳﻔﺸﻮ ﻏﺒﻴﻨﺘﻬﻢ!!

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اشاد عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ بوقفة الجماهير مع الفريق خلال المباريات الاخيرة في الدوري وكاس الاتحاد الافريقي ، وتوجه بشكر خاص لجمهور الاولتراس الذي سافر مسافة 150 كلم من شندي للخرطوم سيرا بالاقدام من اجل مساندة الفريق ، واكد ان مثل هذا الجمهور يستحق كل شي ، ويستحق ان يقاتل اللاعبون من اجله، لانه وضع اللاعبين على المحك ، واكد خلال التكريم الذي تم في مكتب قطب المريخ على الفادني انه وزملاءه سيعملون بجد من اجل اهداء الجماهير شي مميز نهاية هذا العام 
واشار الحضري الى ان المريخ يعيش اوضاع رائعة في ظل الارتباط القوي بين اللاعبين والجماهير والادارة والجهاز الفني ، والاعلام .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة المريخ


الزعيم يغلق ملف الكونفدرالية ويتاهب للقمة
الوالي : نخطط لتحقيق اللقب الافريقي .. والعجب امتداد لجيل العباقرة في كرة القدم
اشرف الاصدارات تكرم نجوم ملحمة شندي .. ولجنة التعبئة وابطال الاولتراس
تقديرا للجهود العظيمة ...الصحيفة تكرم الريح وضفر وكلتشي والتعبئة والالتراس
حضر مبكرا قبل اللاعبين .. الحضري يضاعف زمن تدريباته
الزعيم يبدا اعداده للقمة
الاولويات يقدرها مجلس الادارة .. مولانا ازهري : تبرعت بقيمة البصات لمجابهة نفقات الرحلة
ناشد الجميع الوقفة خلف الفريق قريش : الانتصار الغالي دافع لاكمال المسيرة وتحقيق البطولة
احتفالا بالعبور القطاع الثقافي يقيم ليلة غنائية مساء غد الاربعاء
قدامى اللاعبين يهنئون بالصعود
مدير الكرة يكشف البرنامج الكامل للفريق عقب التاهل : سندخل معسكرا مقفولا اليوم وجاهزون لكل الاستحقاقات المتبقية .. التاهل للاربعة الكبار ليست صدفة واهتمامنا يتزايد بكل الجولات
في اقوى تجربة اعدادية بالرديف فرقة شباب الاحمر تفترس العشرة بخماسية  .. وليد يعود بقوة وكيغن يشيد وزيدان يحاضر اللاعبين
الكوبرا زيكو يقف على المنطقة الفنية .. المريخ تاهل بصعوبة والفريقان اقتسما الجولة والمهم النقاط .. شخصية المريخ وخبرة لاعبيه عوامل حسمت المباراة والاهلي فريق محترم
اصداء رحلة النصر الحمراء ... جبره : المباراة كانت كبيرة وكسبنا الاهم ونعمل للفوز على الجميع 
الكاف يفرد مساحة مقدرة لمبادرة الاولتراس وريكاردو يعانق الحضري والمراة المريخية في الحدث
السد العالي يكشف للمريخ اسرار النصر الغالي .. الحضري : تدافع الجماهير نحو شندي وسير بعضها على الاقدام اشعرنا بمسئولية التاهل .. لم اشك لحظة بان شباكي ستهتز والتفاهم كان كبيرا بيني والمدافعين .. سنؤدي كل المباريات بذات الروح والاهلي فريق محترم لكن المريخ كبير وتوفيقي من عند الله
رئيس بعثة النصر يهنئ ويشكر اهل شندي .. محمد الريح : نمضي بخطوات حثيثة الى الامام والقادم اصعب .. نجوم الفريق لم يقصروا والتاهل جاء بالعزم والاصرار
تاهل المريخ باعين الخبراء والفنيين : محمد الطيب المريخ من الاندية المرشحة للقب وتاهله للمربع طبيعي
حسون : المريخ افضل فرق مجموعته وتفوق بالتجانس والانسجام والخبرة
عصام الدحيش : تبقى للمريخ حسم المركز الاول وتاهله مجهود مشترك
في حديثه للاذاعة الرياضية  .. جمال الوالي : نخطط للحصول على لقب الاميرة السمراء في هذا الموسم .. الوحدة المريخية طريقنا للانجازات والعجب امتداد لجيل العباقرة في الكرة السودانية .. لم ولن نفكر في مفاوضة لاعب هلالي ونجوم المارد الاحمر هم الافضل في الساحة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


تصريحات مثيرة للحضري وكلتشي وليما في احتفالية الفادني
الوالي يهاجم صحافة الفتنة والاتهامات الباطلة .. يؤكد جاهزية المريخ لقمة الممتاز .. يشيد بقائد الفريق العجب
نائب رئيس الارسنال يدحض الاكاذيب .. ريكاردو يطالب اللاعبين بمضاعفة الجهود للدفاع عن الصدارة .. مبادرة الاولتراس حديث الناس
رئيس بعثة المريخ لشندي يوضح
قطب المريخ الشاب ابراهيم ملاح يكرم ضفر في الزعيم اليوم
قلل من قيمة الكتابات المغرضة الشخصية .. الوالي : نخشى على الوسط الرياضي من الفتن والاتهامات الكاذبة
الكاف والمواقع الرياضية يهتمون بمبادرة التراس المريخ
نائب رئيس الاهلي يرجع احداث الشغب لتاخر الشرطة .. خضر ابو السعود : ليست هناك احداثا ماساوية في مباراتنا والمريخ  ... الاعتداءات التي حدثت لا علاقة لجمهورنا بها وسنقاتل حتى النهاية
وزير الشباب والرياضة يعود من اديس ابابا
بعد تميزهم امام الاهلي شندي .. قطب المريخ علي الفادني يكرم الثلاثي المحترف بثلاثة الاف دولار
الحضري وكلتشي وليما يثمنون اللفتة البارعة ويشكرون الجميع على الوقفة القوية خلف الفريق
المنا : الثلاثي يستحق التكريم .. قدم افضل المستويات وساهم في الوصول الى المربع الذهبي للكونفدرالية
خالد احمد المصطفى : وجدنا كل دعم  ومساندة من الفادني منذ ان تولينا مهمة دائرة الكرة ونتمنى التركيز على جولة الهلال
محمد موسى : قطب المريخ تاشاب ظل يحفز اللاعبين في الخفاء ولم يتوان ولو للحظة في تقديم الدعم لفريق الكرة
حسين الصادق : تميز الاندية السودانية الثلاثة في البطولة الكونفدرالية رفع راس كل سوداني .. واتمنى لقبا خارجيا لها
المحتفى بهم يشكرون مكرمهم .. الحضري يشيد بعمال النادي ويؤكد تاثيرهم الايجابي على الفريق
في حديث بلغة تاهل المريخ لنصف النهائي .. الوالي : سعداء بما تحقق والاستقرار يقود للانجازات .. لانخاف من تاثير اتهامات الصحف علينا ولكن نخشى على الوسط الرياضي منها ولا نقر التفلتات الجماهيرية 
سادومبا خارج حساباتنا .. ملتزمون ببرنامج الاتحاد العام وقائد المريخ الخلوق يستحق التتويج بالكونفدرالية
قال انه تحقق عن جدارة واستحقاق .. رئيس الاتحاد يهنئ المريخ على صعوده المبكر للمربع الذهبي
ردود افعال عالمية لرحلة الالتراس التاريخية ... المواقع الالكترونية تتناقل الخبر وتصف الخطوة بالخيالية
الزعيم في العلالي مع السد العالي .. الحضري : انا ما بشبعش .. حققت كل القاب الدنيا .. فقط تبقى لي المشاركة في كاس العالم والفوز بالكونفدرالية
جمهور يقطع 150 كلم بالاقدام يستحق كل بطولات العالم ويمنح اللاعبين دفعات لايمكن ايقافها .. عادتي لااعرف فقدان الامل .. توقعت الفوز ويجب علينا عدم الافراط اكثر وذلك للمهام القادمة التي تنتظرنا .. نريد صدارة المجموعة وما حققناه في المجموعات اصبح من الماضي بالنسبة لي وكل اللاعبين الجدد في المربع اضافات كبيرة
تبدى سعادته بوقفة الانصار .. ليما : تمنيت ان يقود هدفي لصدارة المجموعة .. جزنت لعدم وجود تشيرت مطبوع عليه صورة والدتي حتى احتفل به ..احساس عظيم راودني بعد الهدف وحرصت على الاحتفال مع الجمهور والباشا نجم اللقاء
اكد سعيه للتويج بالالقاب .. كلتشي : انتظروني بنيولوك .. ليس مهما من يحرز الاهداف والاهم تحقيق الانتصارات .. اسعى بكل جهدي لدعم فريقي .. قفلنا صفحة التاهل ونركز على الصدارة

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*انا لا زلت عند رايي ان ريكو من افضل المدربين الذين مروا علي المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ... ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻳﺪﻟﻰ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ 
ﺣﺸﻮﺩ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﻔﻰ ﻧﻴﺘﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﻳﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻟﻠﻜﺎﺱ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ .. ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺎﺗﺸﻰ ﻭﻟﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ:ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﻌﻴﺶ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍ ﺗﺎﻣﺎ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻮﻧﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺗﻨﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﻄﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﻔﻰ ﻧﻴﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ
ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ:ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺗﺎﻟﻘﻰ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻳﺨﻄﻒ ﺍﻻﺿﻮﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺣﺼﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ
ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻯ ﻻﻓﺖ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺩﻧﻰ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﻟﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ : ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﻋﻨﺔ:ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻ ﻳﻨﻘﺼﻪ ﺷﺊ ﻭﺍﻻﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ
ﺍﺷﺎﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ .. ﻟﻴﻤﺎ: هدفي ﻓﻰ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﺍﻻﻏﻠﻰ
ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﻓﻌﻮﻥ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﺮ
ﺍﻻﺑﺎﺗﺸﻰ:ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻓﻀﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ
ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ : ﺍﻟفرﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻫﺎﻣﺔ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻣﻮﺳﻰ : ﺟﻴﻞ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻭﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺮﺑﻰ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻮﻋﺪﻩ
ﻗﺪﺍﻣﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺒﻮﻥ ﻧﺠﻮم ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺎﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ
ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺧﺮ ﺑﻔﺮﻗﺘﻬﺎ
وﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺑﺸﻨﺪﻯ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻻﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻳﻌﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺘﺎﻝ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ 
ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻻﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ 
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ
ﺍﻟﺬﺋﺎﺏ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﻨﻘﻄﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ
ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺎﺭﺓ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
العملاقان يؤديان تدريبهما الاساسي الليلة اسامه عطا المنان : لم نتسلم خطابا من الشركة الراعية .. فات الاوان والديربي في موعده
الاحمر يفقد  جهزد ضفر ونجم الدين امام الانتر
رئيس نادي المريخ يتمنى رفع العجب كاس الكونفدرالية .. الوالي : لانرغب في التعاقد مع اي لاعب من الهلال وملتزمون باتفاقنا مع الازرق ولن ننقضه الا اذا حدث جديد
الفرقة الحمراء تعيش استقرارا تاما ولاعبو الاحمر لايعرفون تناول المنشطات .. نعد انفسنا للقاء القمة وانا من انصار التاجيل .. فاقامة الديربي في موعده يؤثر على الخاسر في الاستحقاق الافريقي
سعداء بعودة هيثم مصطفى وقائد الازرق صاحب تاريخ واحمد عبدالله تراجع واعتذر وليس هناك اتجاه لمقاضاته
اكرم موجود مع الفرقة الحمراء وساند زملاءه في مباراة شندي وقرار اشراك اللاعبين واختيار العناصر يعود الى الجهاز الفني


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قلم وحروف
عبدالحفيظ عكود
بصراحه

* وبدون كذب أو نفاق
* لم أتوقع أن ينتصر المريخ علي الأهلي .
* شندي في هذا الموسم ثبتت قاعدةالداخل مفقود والخارج مولود .
* نحن نعني بالطبع البطوله الكنفدرالية
التي لم يخسر فيها الشنداوة علي أرضهم منذ إنطلاقة المسابقه حتي مباراة الأحمر .
* طموحات النمور لم تعرف التوقف.. وإنتصارهم علي إنتر كلوب الأنجولي خارج الديار وتصريحات الخبير محمد عثمان الكوكي ورغبة اللاعبين وحماس الجمهور .. كل ذلكمثل أسبابآ منطقية للتخوف من معركة شندي .
* ويحمد للجهاز الفني بقيادة البرازيلي ريكاردو واقعيته وتعامله الحكيم مع المباراة بدفاع حاسم ووسط فاهم وهجوم مرشد مع إنضباط تكتيكي أكثر من رائع .
* ليما ( الماسوره) التي تنقط عسل ضرب شباك الدعيع بيسارية تأريخية ستظل عالقه في أذهاننا لسنوات قادمه لأنها تأريخية بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معني فقط لأنها إرتبطت بالعبور لدور الأربعه في البطولة الكنفدرالية .. لتستمر النجاحات الحمراء وتتواصل المسيرة نحو تحقيق ذهب كأس الإتحاد .
* تأهل المريخ لمربع الكبار بنقاطه العشر التي حصدها بالفوز علي الإنتر ثم التعادل أمام الهلال ثم الإنتصار علي الأهلي مرتين .. والآن لدينا 6 نقاط متاحه في آخر جولتين نريد منهما فقط 4 نقاط أو ثلاثه مع عدم إستبعاد الحصول علي العدد كاملآ ..
* مواجهة إنتر كلوب في لواندا صعبه ويجب أن نخرج منها بنصر أو تعادل علي أقل تقدير .. وأعتقد أننا لن نرضي بعد الآن بأقل من صدارة المجموعه حتي نؤمن نهائيآ حلمآ في الرد كاسل وحتي نتفادي مواجهة فريق ثقيل يدعي ديجوليبا المالي الذي أثبت أنه الأقوي والأخطر بعد قهر الوداد المغربيفي الدار البيضاء بهدفين مقابل هدف.
* أما عن القمة الإفريقية فهذه لها حسابات أخري بدون شك .
* مريخنا عشرة علي عشرة
متفرقات
* تابعنا بإهتمام حديث الإنتصار للسيد جمال الوالي الرئيس بالأمس عبر الرياضية .
* ذكر جمال أن المريخ يريد التتويج بالكنفدرالية .
* والشعب الأحمر كذلك يريد .
* رفض الريس مقاضاة أحمد عبد الله مدرب الخرطوم الأسبق .
* فرددنا : إنه العفو عند المقدره .
* أكد الوالي أنهم لن يتهاونوا في سمعة النادي وأنهم سيقاضون كليمس الكيان بسوء والصحف التي ظلت تتجاوز الخط الأحمر معروفه .
* شخصيآ كتبت في هذه الزاوية أكثر من مره مطالبآ باللجوء للقضاء .
* قطع الوالي أنهم لم يفاوضوا سادومبا .. وأن المهاجمين الثلاثههم يقدمون أداءآ جيدآ وبالتالي لا حاجة لساسا .
* هذا الحديث محبط ولا نتفق مع الوالي لأن المريخ فعلآ يحتاج لساسا والأخير مل من رحلة العذاب التي عاشها خلال السنوات الأربع الماضية .
* ساسا ضروري يا جمال
* لا إتفاقية تمنعنا من الأصلع .. ولا جرسة الأهله تكفي لنحن عليهم من الفاجعة القادمه ..
* كليتشي وساسا حاجة عجيبه .
* من أين لك هذا يا مريخ ؟؟
آخر حرف
نحنا إتأهلنا ومعانا النمور سايقين
ونلتقي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج الدوري الممتاز 

الامل يهزم الساحلي 
والرابطة تفرض التعادل على الجزيرة 

 تمكن فريق الامل عطبرة من هزيمة هلال الساحل  2\ صفر فى المباراة التي جرت بين الفريقين مساء اليوم الاثنين بعطبرة في  الجولة العشرين من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ،واحرز الاهداف محمدو وأدم ساير ،  وارتفع الامل برصيده الى 25 نقطه فيما تجمد رصيد هلال الساحل في 19 نقطة .
   وفي ملعب مدني فرض الرابطة كوستي التعادل السلبي على جزيرة الفيل ، ليبقى الجزيرة في المركز الاخير بـ 13 نقطة فيما ارتقع رصيد الرابطة الى 15 نقطة .
الاهلي يعود بنقطة من الكاملين والخرطوم يحتل المركز الثالث  
 
 فرض الاهلي الخرطوم التعادل السلبي على مضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا  في الجولة العشرين من الدوري الممتاز في ملعب الكاملين ، بينما عاد  الخرطوم الوطني بفوز بهدف من ملعب كادوقلي بعد ان قاد المهاجم عنكبة فريقه  الخرطوم للفوز
 وارتفع رصيد كل من النيل والاهلي الى 28 نقطة واحتل الخرطوم المركز الثالث برصيد 29 نقطة .

    
*

----------


## الجراح

*تسلم شيخ طارق،،، ود زيادة وكسلاوي ،،،، ما قصرتو والله ،،،،،،،،،

أب رويس مطلب شعبي ،،،،،،،،،:094:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كل الشكر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا لكم الاخوة الكرام على المجهود والاضافة
                        	*

----------


## محمد خوجلي

*كبير يا السد العالي 
*

----------


## KING1

*مشكورين يا شباب
*

----------

